# Problema con puente H



## franesteban92 (Nov 2, 2015)

Buen día estimados, hace un par de días estoy tratando de hacer funcionar un puente h de un monitor de mando de una enfardadora de mi familia pero no hay caso. El tema es el siguiente al invertir la polaridad es decir el sentido de giro del motor, la tensión a la salida del puente h cae a cero prácticamente, ya revise el sg3526n que genera el pwm y su salida esta bien asi como los tiempos muertos, a su vez revise la etapa de driver y aparentemente esta bien, y le reemplaze dos zeners que van entre gate y drain que se encuentran debajo de los mosfet y tampoco. Ahh y tembien reemplaze los mosfet pero sigue haciendo lo mismo. Disculpen que no tengo los planos pero no lo puedo conseguir le saque una foto y marque lo que revise. Saludos






 ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2015)

No se ve ninguna imagen.

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## franesteban92 (Nov 2, 2015)

Mil disculpas ahi subi la imagen. Saludos


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 2, 2015)

Hola 





franesteban92 dijo:


> Mil disculpas ahi subi la imagen. Saludos


 Querido amigo ., saque fotos con mas definicion .,  que alli no se nota nada ., y de los dos lados de la placa​ PD: si se puede tambien modelo y marca de la enfardadora


----------



## franesteban92 (Nov 2, 2015)

Estimados aquí les adjunto mas imágenes de arriba y de abajo. Como aclaración les comento que ya ha sido reparado varias veces ya que es usado. La maquina es una rotoenfardadora mainero 5880 y el monitor que trae es un mainero ma-20. Les explico el funcionamiento brevemente así se entiende mejor. Ese puente H maneja un motor de cc de 12v y 6A, que acciona un brazo atador en la maquina para que una vez que se termina el rollo sea atado. Posee 3 sensores inductivos uno final de carrera S1 (detiene el motor), uno intermedio S2 (incrementa velocidad para que una cuchilla corte el hilo al terminar), y otro de reposo S3 que detiene el motor una vez finalizado el proceso. posee dos modos de atado uno manual y otro automático. Aquí cuando se llena la maquina el atador se desplaza del S3 al S1 y luego comienza el atado del rollo y va del S1 al S2 y finalmente termina en S3. el problema como ya les comente es que no va del S3 al S1, osea no retorna. Pero si se mueve del S1 al S3. Espero que se entienda. Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 2, 2015)

Hola, deberías estudiar la lógica sobre que acciones deben ocurrir para que el cambio de giro se lleve a cabo. Tal vez no haya problemas en el puente H.


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 2, 2015)

Hola





franesteban92 dijo:


> Estimados aquí les adjunto mas imágenes de arriba y de abajo. Como aclaración les comento que ya ha sido reparado varias veces ya que es usado. La maquina es una rotoenfardadora mainero 5880 y el monitor que trae es un mainero ma-20. Les explico el funcionamiento brevemente así se entiende mejor. Ese puente H maneja un motor de cc de 12v y 6A, que acciona un brazo atador en la maquina para que una vez que se termina el rollo sea atado. Posee 3 sensores inductivos uno final de carrera S1 (detiene el motor), uno intermedio S2 (incrementa velocidad para que una cuchilla corte el hilo al terminar), y otro de reposo S3 que detiene el motor una vez finalizado el proceso. posee dos modos de atado uno manual y otro automático. Aquí cuando se llena la maquina el atador se desplaza del S3 al S1 y luego comienza el atado del rollo y va del S1 al S2 y finalmente termina en S3. el problema como ya les comente es que no va del S3 al S1, osea no retorna. Pero si se mueve del S1 al S3. Espero que se entienda. Saludos


Bueno tratare de ayudarte desde aca​ Primero trata de limpiar.,  las soldaduras con alcohol de curar (medicinal) ., y un sepillo de dientes​ Segundo cuando te dije con mayor definicon .,  me referia al tamaño (promedio que subiste es de 300 x 500 pixel) ., y el foro admite como maximo 1024 x 1024​ La cosa es que al ampliarlas .,no se distingue nada (pierde definicion)​  De esta maqnera no se distingue si tenes un corto o esta mal conectado​ Pero vamos a empezar a hacer un analisis de fallas y aciertos​ Medi con un tester ., (desconectado de la placa por supuesto ) que ninguno de los DOS bornes del motor este a masa (caraza)., si es posible probalo con una bateria (12V) con los cables directamente (invirtiendo a ver si cambia el giro)​ Luego ., trata de identificar el sensor ., que es el que da la orden para cambiar de posiscion (foto del mismo ., claro esta ., donde se vea el modelo)​ PD:¿¿¿ que usa para atar ., alambre o fleje-plastico ?????


----------



## franesteban92 (Nov 2, 2015)

La logica la revisamos, osea lo conectamos a la maquina y lo probamos ahi, lo que hace es lo siguiente. Cuando trabaja en automatico, el sensor S3 debe estar activo mientras que S1 y S2 no, entonces de esa manera cuando se llena la maquina el brazo retorna hacia S1 y luego invierte el sentido y ata el fardo. S2 incrementa la velocidad un instante para que se corte el hilo, mientras que S3 para el motor y queda alli hasta el proximo, esa parte de la operacion desde S1 a S3 se hace con normalidad el tema es el retorno hacia S1. De no estar en S3 cuando se llena la maquina el no arranca el atador.



Bueno el hilo que usa es fleje-plastico, el motor invierte el sentido lo probamos con una bateria y el sensor es un inductivo baluff BES 516-3030, disculpen que no envio fotos solo que la maquina esta en un campo en estos momentos, en breve subo otra foto de la cara de pistas de la placa. Saludos


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 2, 2015)

Hola 





franesteban92 dijo:


> La logica la revisamos, osea lo conectamos a la maquina y lo probamos ahi, lo que hace es lo siguiente. Cuando trabaja en automatico, el sensor S3 debe estar activo mientras que S1 y S2 no, entonces de esa manera cuando se llena la maquina el brazo retorna hacia S1 y luego invierte el sentido y ata el fardo. S2 incrementa la velocidad un instante para que se corte el hilo, mientras que S3 para el motor y queda alli hasta el proximo, esa parte de la operacion desde S1 a S3 se hace con normalidad el tema es el retorno hacia S1. De no estar en S3 cuando se llena la maquina el no arranca el atador.
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno el hilo que usa es fleje-plastico, el motor invierte el sentido lo probamos con una bateria y el sensor es un inductivo baluff BES 516-3030, disculpen que no envio fotos solo que la maquina esta en un campo en estos momentos, en breve subo otra foto de la cara de pistas de la placa. Saludos


 OK despues de probar el motor .,(que no sea la causa del problema )., y revisar los sensores ., que realmente cumpla la logica .Algunos sensores ., tiene un led indicador de funcionamiento ., es desir ., que cuando detectan se enciende​ Bueno hay que ver ., que cuando encienda cambie ., la logica que va hacia la placa (N/C o N/A)​ Una vez que identifiques eso ., y que funciona como tiene que ser ., veremos los componentes., asociados a el ., en la placa​ De esta manera .,vas decartando posibles componetes ., que sean los causantes del error​ AAAAA ., sip ya me imagino ., cual es la enfardadora ., ¿¿¿ que enfardas ., MIJO para alimento animal ???​


----------



## franesteban92 (Nov 2, 2015)

Es una rotoenfardadora mainero 5880 se enfardan rollos de alfalfa o algun otro para vacas de tambo aqui le adjunto una imagen de una de esas maquinas. En breve adjunto la imagen que me pidió de la placa. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2015)

Creo ver que *T5* tiene una pata cortada


----------



## franesteban92 (Nov 2, 2015)

Me fije che pero no esta cortada


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 2, 2015)

Hola 





Fogonazo dijo:


> Creo ver que *T5* tiene una pata cortada


Podria ser fogo .,   pero se pixela demaciado ., al tratar de definir​


----------



## franesteban92 (Nov 2, 2015)

Estimados aquí adjunto imágenes como la gente. Saludos


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 3, 2015)

hola 





franesteban92 dijo:


> Estimados aquí adjunto imágenes como la gente. Saludos


 Bueno leyendo un poco los aportes que hiciste ., sobre las mediciones y pruebas​ Con respecto a la placa ., calculo que ., el cable rojo es el positivo ., negro es negativo ., y el azul y marron .,  son el motor​ Aunque te diria ., que las soldaduras del positivo ., negativo y el motor .,  tiene mucho estaño y perecen frias (no estan homogeneas)​ En cuanto a los mosfet .,¿¿¿ son los correctos ???., si son remplazos ¿¿¿ te fijaste que el patillaje sea correcto ???​ Bueno a todo esto .,  si pudieras dar la orden ., de cambio de sentido de giro en la placa ., y cambiara efectivamente​ Se descartaria la parte electronica., si no fuera a ser asi ., se seguiria desde el sensor., hasta la parte de potencia​ Pero me inclino  mas  ., a que es unos de los sensores ., que no cumple la logica​ Tambien medi ., los tornillos con respecto al disipador (hay dos tuercas debajo que tocan una pista)​


----------



## granmaster2019 (Jul 2, 2019)

Hola, recientemente entre al foro. En la actualidad estoy trabajando en un proyecto industrial de un vehículo de cargas pesadas automático controlado por arduino. Mi pregunta es la siguiente, buscando en internet un puente h para que pueda cumplir con las necesidades del proyecto, encontré el puente h bts7960 y quería saber si existe una manera de realizarlo de forma casera y que pueda cumplir con características similares para abaratar costos (motor dc 6amp 12volt). Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 2, 2019)

Publica el datasheet de ese puente* "H"* para poder ver _"De que cosa estamos hablando"_

En el foro existen diseños de puentes "H" que cumplen con ese valor de tensión y corriente


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jul 2, 2019)

Aquí un buen hilo para ver como se usa el Arduino con una placa para la parte! Aquí un enlace a amazon donde se puede comprar esta placa. Aquí un enlace a ebay para esa misma plca.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2019)

Aqui ese h bts7960  cuesta el doble o el triple . . .


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jul 2, 2019)

Dime DOSMETROS, no es que Mercadosur y la comunidad europea an hecho un contrato de libre comercio? Segun eso, aunque no se si ya es aplicable, se debería poder poner la orden en un país de la comunidad europea y solo pagar el costo de flete?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 2, 2019)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Dime DOSMETROS, no es que Mercadosur y la comunidad europea an hecho un contrato de libre comercio? Segun eso, aunque no se si ya es aplicable, se debería poder poner la orden en un país de la comunidad europea y solo pagar el costo de flete?


Eso entrará en vigencia dentro de algunos años.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jul 3, 2019)

Fogonazo, soy mas optimista en eso!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2019)

Nosotros mas realistas


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jul 4, 2019)

je, je, je


----------



## Guido2001 (Jul 10, 2019)

buenas, estoy armando un puente h para controlar un motor de un autito y siempre que encuentro diseños encuentro que colocan diodos en paralelo a los mosfet. A mi entender esto es para proteger a los mismos del pico de corriente que el motor puede generar sin embargo viendo la hoja de datos de los mosfet ejemplo irfz44n encuentro que ya tienen un diodo incluido. Este diodo es suficiente para funcionar de protección o es necesario colocar uno extra.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 30, 2019)

No entiendo por qué afirmas una cosa y la contraria.
Primero afirmas que va y luego que no va.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jul 30, 2019)

Bien mira. Motores tienen bobinas como parte de su circuito. Bobinas tienen el efecto de inducir tensiones inversa a las aplicadas. Por eso es necesario de protejer circuitos para proteger los cicuitos de corientes a razon de esa tensio inducida que es de polaridad inversa a la aplicada.
@Scooter: Gran reto es para un novato expresarse con precición. No seas tan estricto!


----------



## erawelo (Mar 11, 2020)

Hola a todos,
Estoy intentando diseñar un puente en H para controlar un motor de 24V y 12A, el problema es que no funciona bien y no se donde esta el error.
He puesto un driver previo entre el puente y el microcontrolador, porque la "fuente" que me proporciona la corriente es un controlador de motor y según para donde gire el motor me cambia la polaridad, es decir, yo tengo que poner un circuito intermedio entre el controlador original y el motor, porque tengo que hacer un control previo y tener un retardo en el arranque del motor.
Espero que podais ayudarme.
Gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 11, 2020)

Si el controlador original es por PWM (por la inmensidad me imagino que si), y el control nuevo tambien es PWM, entonces tienes un gran problema.
Cual seria la idea de ese circuito?
Si solo es poner un retardo antes de cada arranque, entonces te la complicas con un microcontrolador, que hasta podria fallar por el ruido electrico a esa escala.


----------



## erawelo (Mar 11, 2020)

Sí, es un gran problema, lo se, pero son ordenes superiores...
El circuito es para un seguidor solar, el seguidor controla por PWM el motor.
Lo que necesito es que entre el seguidor el cual genera un PWM y el motor, tengo que realizar un control de unos solenoides.
Por software yo reduzco la rampa de arranque del controlador para obtener los 24VDC lo antes posible (para que sea una fuente de 24Vdc) y alimentar mi circuito.
Al obtener la tensión activo los electro imanes, espero unos segundos y en ese momento creo un arranque del motor por PWM.
De forma general funciona, mi problema es que los mosfet se destruyen o en otra variación no funciona el motor a su velocidad, no llegan los 24VDC al motor, se queda en 13Vdc.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 17, 2020)

No entendi nada de lo que necesitas hacer, pero si los mosfet se destruyen es porque los estas haciendo trabajar en la zona media, su fuese un bipolar es como cuando no llega a la zona de saturación o corte, y seguramente por esa razón no tenes los 24V, tendrías que asegurarte que la tensión de la compuerta sea la suficiente y cuando el mosfet no entra en conducción, la compuerta esté en cero.


----------

